# How to turn my laptop into a wifi access point?



## cpthk

How to turn my laptop into a wifi access point?

My laptop has both hard cord ethernet and centrino wireless build-in. I connected the cable through my laptop into the router, and trying to make my wireless into a access point. So my other laptop could connect to this laptop across the wireless.

Or is there any way to make both laptop connect together through wireless?

How do I set the environment?


----------



## Trizoy

You will need to bridge the wireless connection with the Lan connection and enable adhoc connections.


----------



## cpthk

How to enable adhoc connection?


----------



## Trizoy

It is in the Wireless connection options.

Exactly what you need.
http://www.moorestuff.us/Networking/ad_hoc01.htm#Configuring the Host Computer


----------

